# Carnauba wax to add to the collection



## Chris van S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Goodmorning fellow detailers,

Last couple of days I spent some time to find an nice and easy wetlook carnauba wax. In my wax collection have a few state of the art waxes; Autoglym UHD, Waxaddict Quartz and Vortex. But I also have the beloved meqs M16 and Colli 476, 845 and 915.
But there are so many choices to add to the collection.

Im searching for a natural wax which gives more like an wetlook shine then glassy finish. But I'm also spoiled with nice beaders as Vortex and UHD wax. Durability is not an factor.

There are a few waxes which I have set my eyes on.

- Infinitywax supergloss (old version)
- G3 Supergloss
- FinishKare 2685

Can you guys give me some more options to look at? 

Thanks!


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

wax planet might be worth a look, something like show business. another option is obsession wax, they develop a variety of waxes that favour looks over durability. i hope this helps!


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Both G3 Supergloss and FK2685 are both well regarded here, so you probably wouldn’t go wrong with either. I’m tempted by the G3 myself!

Have a look at Bilt Hamber waxes, finis wax should give the finish you’re after. DoubleSpeed Wax is also good as it’s half way between glassy and glossy, but I didn’t get on with it on my black car.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I just bought some Pinnacle Souveran, which is supposed to have the attributes that you're after. Not used it myself yet, so can't give you my opinion, but it's worth a Google.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The G3 is a dream to use with great looks and is cheap as chips nowadays, even though it was never too expensive in the 1st place.

Always regret selling mine on for peanuts.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

R222 is one that comes to mind for what you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

matty.13 said:


> R222 is one that comes to mind for what you want
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. Feels like I've seen countless of these threads in the past few weeks. 
Answer is always similar. And always includes these two: R222 or Vics Concours. For gloss and wet look, with no regard to durability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours Wax for deep warm wet finish 
R222 Concours wax for blingy glassy wet finish

For warmer wetter finish you need oily glaze like megs7 .


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Look at obsession wax luminous or evolution both are fantastic waxes, luminous sways more towards looks than durability and evolution is a great all rounder 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

How about Harly Wax? Excellent finish and as cheap as chips, especially when you take into account the quantity (14oz) you get for less than £25.

http://harlywax.co.uk/buyharlywax.html


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pinnacle soveran
Vics concours 
Wolfgang fuzion
R222
Blackfire midnight sun
Ocd nebula..... If you can find any
Power maxed tsunami


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Wowo 121 Contact Wax. It's the dogs danglies.


----------



## Chris van S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Loads of waxes to google. Thanks! Keep you posted.

Although, I have had a few Obsession wax waxes. Hybrid86, Phanton, Evolution and Pheanna I tried them all but never became friends with the application. So I sold them all last year.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

The Pinnacle Souveran I mentioned is supposed to be super easy to use as well... Jus' sayin'!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

My go to waxes for gloss on light cars are
:r222 
:zymol glasur
:anglewax fifth element 
:wax addict edition 18

On darker cars
:vics concours
dk glamour
cd nebula


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris van S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Waxers,

I have an reason for replying on my own old topic.
Last couple of months I tried a few waxes as mentioned above

Wowo's 121 Contact wax - Love the shine and beading performance. Want to try this wax for a few more times
Waxaddict ED18 - Its a waxaddict wax. Great performance
Surf City Garage Barrier Reef Paste Wax - is no M16, love the wetlook shine, doesn't perform as M16, beading and durabilty is poor. But its a keeper because applying is soooo satisfying.... -sigh-

I sold a few other waxes so I have some space and budget to try some other waxes again. After testing some Sio2 waxes I like to use some old skool carnauba waxes again. Maybe in the lower price range so I grab them quicker not feeling quilty.
Knowing Pinnacle Souveran is the benchmark carnauba wax. But altough I like to wax often. I'm searching for a wax which stands a bit longer then 2 washes.
So I set my eye on a few waxes;

- Vonixx Native, Vonixx produce their own carnauba for the waxes.
- FK2685, big jar and I believe it gives great wetlook shine and good beading 
Like to order the wax with FK1000P.
- G3 Supergloss

Which of these 3 do you guys like to recommend me?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

From the 3 you've mentioned, I've used G3 supergloss and really like it. Very easy to apply and remove and gives a great gloss, lasted 3-4 months minimum..,

I did a review on it : G3 Supergloss wax - quick review
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407666&share_type=t


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

out of those you mention have use the fk and g3, there both easy to use, finish wise g3 far better and more of a wax look, price wise fk cheaper. If you are getting fk1000 there isnt a great difference between that and the wax, so ether or imo. 
Out of the 2 i would get the g3.


----------



## Chris van S. (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks guys!
I find it hard to classify all the positive comments of FK Pink wax. But I understand pink wax isn't as good as other carnauba waxes. 

Also I was hoping someone liked to share his experience with Vonixx waxes compared to other waxes.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I’ve used the Vonixx black..very easy on and off..better sheeting than beading in my experience..left a very good finish..plenty of gloss, depth and flake pop..can’t compare it to Fk as I haven’t used it!


----------



## Chris van S. (Jun 7, 2014)

CharliesTTS said:


> I've used the Vonixx black..very easy on and off..better sheeting than beading in my experience..left a very good finish..plenty of gloss, depth and flake pop..can't compare it to Fk as I haven't used it!


Thanks Charlie, on a german forum I found some other experiences that the beading performance drops dramatically after the first wash. Thats a shame because the first beading pics looks promising. 
So I like you to ask what's you're experience compared to other waxes you have used?

Thanks


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Chris van S. said:


> Thanks Charlie, on a german forum I found some other experiences that the beading performance drops dramatically after the first wash. Thats a shame because the first beading pics looks promising.
> So I like you to ask what's you're experience compared to other waxes you have used?
> 
> Thanks


No problem Chris - i wouldn't hesitate in using it again, or recommending it for its ease of use and results, I also brought the Vonixx spray wax for topping up after each wash.

In comparison to some other waxes, I don't think the beading is the best but it certainly sheets very well - I can't give any advice on longevity because I like to try different finishes regularly as possible!

Hope that helps?


----------

